# Disc Sander Mocked Up



## BobWarfield (Feb 11, 2008)

I mocked up the table system for my 12" disc sander project today. It's looking pretty good:







Lots of details yet, but it looks promising. That table is very sturdy. I'll be wishing I could use the disc sander to round some of the sharp edges on the bracketry, but that can wait until I build my belt sander.

Here are closeups of the clamping system:











It's ridiculously more solid and smooth than most of my import tools. I reckon that's a good thing. Hopefully I'll git 'er done in the next week or two!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob this is looking really good. What material are you using for the table?


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 11, 2008)

The table is mild steel--hot rolled 3/4" plate to be precise.

Best,

BW


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 12, 2008)

So, you're preparing for a new job sanding battleship parts eh Bob? ;D

Seriously though, it really looks solid and well built. Well done!


----------



## Bernd (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice job Bob. I've got "sander envy" ;D

Also like the use of those clamps. Gonna' have to stop at the bike store one of these days and see if I can some clamps.

Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 12, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> So, you're preparing for a new job sanding battleship parts eh Bob? ;D
> 
> Seriously though, it really looks solid and well built. Well done!



Well, you're close on the battleship parts, LOL. 

I want to make some knives in Damascus steel. Trolling around the knife making community convinced me that powerful sanders are a good thing. I'll be doing a 2.5 HP belt sander sometime after I finish this sander.

I also envision these as good for general deburring and blinging. You guys make such pretty engines and tooling I have to wear sunglasses just to look at the pix! I need my own blinging apparatus.

Cheers,

BW


----------

